# Ruby



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

My little girl, almost 5 months now!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at that face. how is she doing ?


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

She is great... crazy, but great. Pretty much all potty trained (fingers crossed) hasn't had an accident in days... well, besides what we like to call "happy pee" when she's excited. She a snuggler one second and will try to tackle a dog 3 times her size the next second. Just nuts, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, she is so precious!!


----------

